# Squirrel Hunting 2015



## kayak1979

It might be really hot out there, but I sure am going to eat good with now a total of 6 for the week. What is your favorite recipe for squirrel? Baked, grilled, fried, stewed, smoked, or jerky? 

Happy Hunting


----------



## luredaddy

kayak1979 said:


> It might be really hot out there, but I sure am going to eat good with now a total of 6 for the week. What is your favorite recipe for squirrel? Baked, grilled, fried, stewed, smoked, or jerky?
> 
> Happy Hunting
> 
> View attachment 193313


You can vary this to your personal taste. Cut squirrel into pieces, dust with Bisquik, layer in crock pot with a mixture of a can of cream of mushroom , cream of chicken, or cream of celery soup, mixed with a quarter cup of Dry Vermouth. Also layer in mushrooms, whole or cut in slices, and a chopped onion. Put on high for 20 minutes then on low for about 6 hours or so. If you debone the squirrel first, you can serve it directly over noodles.


----------



## garhtr

SMOKED ! If you have access to a smoker you should try smoking a couple. I've tried squirrel in many different recipes and smoked squirrel Is wonderful, it's one of my New favorites.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## garhtr

I got out today with my Mzldr, squirrel gravy and biscuits for breakfast A.M. and smoked squirrel for tomorrow's dinner.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## T-180

How do you prep the suirrels for the smoker ; rub, brine ?? Had it lots of ways, but never smoked. I can almost smell that smoker firing up this weekend !!


----------



## garhtr

I have used commercial marinades and soak overnight and I've made my own with wine and steak sauce. I buy cheap off brand steak sauce at Wal-Mart. I like course black pepper on it before going into the smoker.


----------



## beetlebailey

when i was younger my grandmother would make me either gravy and biskets or my favorite squirrel pot pie! havnt had that in yrs!!!


----------



## Drm50

Kayak, what is that gun? A air gun?


----------



## kayak1979

Drm50 said:


> Kayak, what is that gun? A air gun?


Yes it is. A Benjamin Marauder .25 cal air rifle. It is a tack driver.


----------



## hookin up

Nice


----------



## reyangelo

Very nice!!! I just got the Benjamin Maurader .25 this year and can't wait to field test it.


----------



## kayak1979

reyangelo said:


> Very nice!!! I just got the Benjamin Maurader .25 this year and can't wait to field test it.


You're going to love that gun. Can't wait to read your reports with it.


----------



## Riverbum

My little buddy's first squack


----------



## All Thumbs

my all time favorite was when mom fried it up like fried chicken and then serve it with the all the fixings - mashed potatoes, biscuits and gravy, sliced tomatoes and gravy, fried corn. mmmmmm


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Riverbum said:


> CH=full]195133[/ATTACH]
> My little buddy's first squack


I like your gun. Its a browning a-5 right? What gauge?


----------



## Riverbum

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I like your gun. Its a browning a-5 right? What gauge?


It's a 16 ga. For squirrels I use 1 oz. of #6's


----------



## beetlebailey

as of tonite I'm up to 15.. usualy I take the ole 22, tonite I took the 410 over and under, I'm goin back to the 22.. lol


----------



## scallop

Anyone out today? How are they moving? Thinking about an early morning walk in the woods, would like to get my .22wmr Predator its first blood.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Sound off as to the number of squirrel taken, on ground vs in tree?

Went to Mohican State Forest yesterday evening, not much moving at all, very windy, saw two late, one on ground, one heading down the tree, low light.


----------



## kayak1979

Most of the squirrels I have taken were in early season while up in the hickory trees. There was a day where I got 3 all coming in to that same hickory tree on the ground. I would say it's even for the most. My focus is deer and steelhead right now.


----------



## scallop

Finally got one with the Predator. Tree top in Fairfield Co. Lots of activity, cutting and movement. Still hard to see with all the leaves. Bugger jumped just as I shot so the headshot turned into a gut shot. Beats a poke in the eye with a sharp stick though and half a squack in the freezer is better than none.


----------

